# get ready



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

the bull reds will be going in august the start of run with a few of the tropicals hitting this month looks good next week there is a storm predicted to hit around Sabine pass . so be ready to hit the beach and piers .
my blood is starting to pump i can yous a 25 bull red night next week .


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Yep, this little storm out in the gulf should "flip the switch".


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

The way this year's going, don't get your hopes too high. Dolly "flipped the switch" for exactly one night. There were about 25 reds caught on Rocky's Pier a couple of nights after the storm hit. Since then, I've heard, or experienced less than half a dozen caught from the beach or the pier. I don't know what it's going to take to get the beach fishing off dead center this year.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Still a bit early.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

i have hammered reds every Aug storm for 25 years they will go you just got to know what day to hit it in Aug .they will be out there in big schools and the storms that start to build up will start to cool the water down pluss push the reds in on the days with high seas . hit the piers for augst then buy Sept they will start to show on the beach by Oct and nov i catch them off the beach . now i am talking Galveston .the jetty holds them yr round and on certain days with right kind of conditions they leave the jetty and run the beach in Galveston .in Aug the tropicals set up those certain days i go down and fish.


----------



## LilWhit (Sep 30, 2007)

so these storms coming through can really get the reds goin??? do they run after the storm comes through or before??? im pretty new to the surf fishing game, and looking to learn all i can.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I agree with ya Lunker Brad......
This willl get the bulls going, but I bet they die off again, after it passes.
I'm off today.
I may go catch some mulllet and give it a shot.
Good luck this season.........

Run with the Bulls...


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Redfishr said:


> I agree with ya Lunker Brad......
> This willl get the bulls going, but I bet they die off again, after it passes.
> I'm off today.
> I may go catch some mulllet and give it a shot.
> ...


galveston should get a few good days but bet HH gets hot 
ray you dog wish i was with you i almost left last nite i talk to tom and nothing going on yet.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Brad next time your on the island give me a call and we will wet a line. I lost your number and only talked to you that one time on the phone over at San Luis Pass last year.
Ron 409-750-3618
Pirates Beach


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

my season has approached.....its time now brad.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> i have hammered reds every Aug storm for 25 years they will go you just got to know what day to hit it in Aug .they will be out there in big schools and the storms that start to build up will start to cool the water down pluss push the reds in on the days with high seas . hit the piers for augst then buy Sept they will start to show on the beach by Oct and nov i catch them off the beach . now i am talking Galveston .the jetty holds them yr round and on certain days with right kind of conditions they leave the jetty and run the beach in Galveston .in Aug the tropicals set up those certain days i go down and fish.


Thanks for sharin that info! I sure miss reading your posts your wisdom is strong.


----------



## zuk11 (Apr 23, 2005)

Has anyone gone out today. I plan on going out tomarrow and the next day. I've never been right after a big storm comes by. Any advise where to set up camp


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The next few days should do good. reds do like that rough surf and dirty water. Should be able to catch some at HI troughout the weekend. Might head down sat for some BTB action.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

if the SW lays off it may turn on .


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

A few Bull Reds landed on Rocky's last night. Churned up a lot of weed old and new. Winds supposed to lay down on the upper/upper coast tonight and atleast for tomm..


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Brad, you headed out this weekend?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks BU for the report i was going but it never got ugly enough .

JD may hit it next week tuesday threw thursday no more weekends for me 
. will hit a pier if weed is in i do not fill like fightin that **** this time.
but i am going to run baits somewhere . if wind blows or not .


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> thanks BU for the report i was going but it never got ugly enough .


Wasn't much of a storm. I'll be on McFaddin Tomm. to see if stirred anything up there.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*BULLS!!!*

I will be down saturday for sure...


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

good luck soldier try rocky's at night go to rollover and get in on the croaker great bait .they start now and shrimp will slay them for next 4 weeks as they stack in the middle of the pass fish bay side and cast out two middle of pass .yous a #8 treble .


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

As of this morning (8/7), no run has developed at HI. Instead, the bait has disappeared and the weed has moved back in.

I say again, I don't know what it's going to take this year to bring the reds back.


----------



## madshark (May 5, 2008)

bigfost said:


> I say again, I don't know what it's going to take this year to bring the reds back.


2 more weeks.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

dang, you guys are chomping at the bit. Its still real early. They like the cooler water before they start runnin.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I hate to be so blunt, but some of you guys are just showing your ignorance of redfish. This is not a matter of whether it's too early for the reds.

For those of you who don't know me, I normally catch bull reds 12 months out of the year. While there are normally more caught during September and October, reds should be around all year. This summer has been the worst in at least the past decade for both reds and sharks along the High Island/McFaddin surf. Those of us who regularly fish that area are just hoping the reds show up at all.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

FROST YALL ARE IN THE DEAD ZONE . GALVESTON IS TOTALLY DIFF THAN HH .lol 
take your negativity somewhere else . WE ARE SICK OF IT HERE .

BUT I AM WITH YOU ON THE WEIRD WEATHER . WATER IS TO NICE AND SW ALL SUMMER WE NEED A FEW TROPICALS TO GIVE US A COOL DOWN ENY TIME .


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

bullreds at a pass are different than year-round beachfront fish... they converge at passes for the spawn... spawn is dictated by light phases but you can expect them there from mid-August through mid-October

for specific feeding times consult your magic 8-ball


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

full moon of aug last year .milk all over my leg and that is not mine brothers . 
yep JC i agree with you totally. 
also the SE blows the reds off the galveston jetties to the galveston beach front .
i think HI reds are there cause of the shrimp boats and this year the gas has slowed them down what i here .


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> FROST YALL ARE IN THE DEAD ZONE . GALVESTON IS TOTALLY DIFF THAN HH .lol
> take your negativity somewhere else . WE ARE SICK OF IT HERE .


I don't consider stating facts to be negativity, but that's the kind of response I've learned to expect on this board.


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Spawn is dictated by water temps,moon phases etc. ....and the Bull Reds from Sabine Pass to Gilcrest run the surf in the Fall. They congregate in the surf just the same as in,near,and around passes and feed just as heavy.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I beg to differ, in general they spawn near passes as the eggs are dependent upon being washed into the bay and attaching to grass so the fry can hatch in protective cover... thats not to say some don't follow bait up and down the beach year round and thats not to say they travel heavily in the surf to gather near passes... obviously they can be caught year round in certain areas and caught far from passes during the spawn... but go to SLP or Gorda Peninsula in September on a good day, then go back in March... the difference is night and day

jc


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

bigfost said:


> I don't consider stating facts to be negativity, but that's the kind of response I've learned to expect on this board.


 . i back my words with facts and pics man i have bin talking to shrimpers and a few capt that are guides the last few months and i can tell you that the year is funny the clear water and SW wind and the high gas prices have sent the shrimp boats out further in the gulf to get shrimp worth money and the fish went to .what the shrimp capt told me is the shrimp in close biery up on these nice days and they do not go out after them








jc and BU yall are right on man plus there was a few landed at rocky's and the flag and slp threw dolly it is a slow start but they start to show .


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

I've fished Hi and Gilcrest since '87 and seen both piers covered in Bull Red "Juice" in the Fall on quite a few occasions. Slippery mess.Thats a fact LOL I'd have to beg to differ with the Bull Reds may or may not run the surf in the fall. They do! Fish High Island in September/October and go back in Feb/March. Big difference! 

When you going to Rockys Brad???Shoot me a PM when you do. I've got you some flounder heads froze up!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm ready, open the gate and let'em out.....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Temp fix*

Maybe this will help the fix till Sept-Oct...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=171532&page=1&pp=10

We catch em year round, but Late Sept and Oct is when its on up on the upper Tx gulf coast


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

they were thick at the poc jettys this weekend


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

no tarpon


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Bullreds feed different on different beaches. Galveston Island to Surfside is more dependant on the Fall run, which can start in mid-August.

You see the big runs at High Island and matagorda during the Fall, but catching at least 5 to 10 bullreds on any day during any time of the year at these beaches is common. I fish Mata mostly, but used to fish HH so there may be different patterns there now. 

I think it is the muddy water that attracts them to HH and Mata, but I may be wrong.


----------

